# for those who have lost a beloved dog.



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I hope this is the right place to post this terrific poem. I don't know if it has been posted before, if so, I'm sorry. But I wanted to share with everyone, it affected me so deep inside. 

For those who have lost a beloved dog by Susan Stralka

I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep.
I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep.
I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear,
"It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."

I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea.
You were thinking of the many times, your hands reached down to me.
I was with you at the shops today, your arms were getting sore.
I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more.

I was with you at my grave today, you tend it with such care.
I want to reassure you, that I am not lying there.
I walked with you towards the house, as you fumbled for your key.
I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said "it's me."

You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair.
I tried so hard to let you know, that I was standing there.
It's possible for me to be so near you everyday.
To say to you with certainty, "I never went away.

You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew.
That in the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.
The day is over... I smile and watch you yawning and say
"good-night, God bless, I'll see you in the morning."

And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide,
I'll rush across to greet you and we'll stand, side by side.
I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see.
Be patient, live your journey out ... then come home to be with me.

Loved Ones Are With You Always, Wherever You May Go


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

thank you for sharing such lovely sentiment; it brought tears to my eyes b/c i'm missing one of mine; he died early monday am and i'm feeling more than a bit empty right now


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Very nice...

If you've ever lost one, yesterday or yesteryear, this would bring tears.

I have captured this, and will keep it with some others like it.

Definitely the hardest part of hosting our furballs. Never easy.

Thanks!


----------



## macinblack (Mar 27, 2007)

Beautiful... thank-you for sharing.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

What a beautiful poem!


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

My all time favorite cat died unexpectedly yesterday. This was a timely and lovely post. Made me cry. Again...
Thank you.


----------

